# Impaired and distracted drivers



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

This is the 3rd time our mailbox has been taken out in the last 12 years. This one bothered me the most as it happened at 11:30pm involving a drunk driver with three of his kids in the car. They had to break the windows to get the kids out. Thankfully no one was seriously injured.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow. The texting and driving is getting ridiculous around here. It's scary.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

SWB said:


> This is the 3rd time our mailbox has been taken out in the last 12 years. This one bothered me the most as it happened at 11:30pm involving a drunk driver with three of his kids in the car. They had to break the windows to get the kids out. Thankfully no one was seriously injured.


It's scary how many times I read in the paper about something like this. The worst part is most of the time it is not drunk driving. Meth and subutex has become such an issue in our area. They actually just broke ground on a house to be built here for kids that are removed from their parents to be able to have a place to go. Most of the kids here are not removed because of abuse. Most are because the parents were found passed out in the car with a needle in their arm or the kids were walking down the road while the parents were passed out in the house. 99% of them have no alcohol mentioned.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

My wife's grandfather lives on acreage. It borders a country road that makes a 90° turn around his lot. After about the 10th driver to cut through his large front yard (like driving on the hypotenuse of a triangle) he put up a nice looking but heavy steel cable fence, just a couple feet high, along the road. No trouble since.  It may or may not be worth it to you, but adding something like that down the road might save your next mailbox (and someone's life).

Love the look of your property, btw.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I saw a guy this morning driving down the highway with his blinker on, gas tank open, and windshield wipers going on a sunny day. Amazing that he ever figured out how to start the truck.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

When ever I mow down there I always have one eye on the road. There's one guy on a motorcycle that comes through during the summer at least 100mph. I almost pulled out of my drive with my trailer once....didn't see him coming but definately heard him coming....had I not waited he would have been history.
@dfw_pilot Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Finally got a new mailbox put up today. Opted for a post this time instead of a brick column. Loved the brick but getting silly how much a pain it is getting it replaced every 2 - 3 years. My wife ordered a plaque with the numbers on it that will hang below the box.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SWB said:


> Finally got a new mailbox put up today. Opted for a post this time instead of a brick column. Loved the brick but getting silly how much a pain it is getting it replaced every 2 - 3 years. My wife ordered a plaque with the numbers on it that will hang below the box.


Now it will attract distracted drivers AND copper thieves. :lol:


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got a new mailbox put up today. Opted for a post this time instead of a brick column. Loved the brick but getting silly how much a pain it is getting it replaced every 2 - 3 years. My wife ordered a plaque with the numbers on it that will hang below the box.
> ...


Lol...I said exactly that to my wife when we finished putting it up


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would recommend you put some reflectors on the post column so it can be seen at night. Just saying....

Nice job on replacing it, but it is a shame you lost that nice stone mailbox you had. Nice tractor, too!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I would recommend you put some reflectors on the post column so it can be seen at night. Just saying....
> 
> Nice job on replacing it, but it is a shame you lost that nice stone mailbox you had. Nice tractor, too!


Thanks! The stone mailbox belonged to my neighbor. Unfortunately the people taking out the mailboxes are drunk. All of them. We're looking into adding a streetlight from the utility company.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

SWB said:


> ..
> This one bothered me the most as it happened at 11:30pm involving a drunk driver with three of his kids in the car. They had to break the windows to get the kids out. ...


My, my. I can think of several families I've known where such a stunt could earn catching "Dad" alone next time followed with a .22 short round, contact distance at the base of his skull ... :nod:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Initially reading the OP, I was wondering if you were going to go the disposable box route or the poured concrete and steel reinforced, stop a dump truck, route. Disposable is definitely much cheaper...


----------

